
Show HN: Reach.at – Create a human-friendly contact page in minutes - shyjal
https://reach.at
======
shyjal
Hey HN

I am Shyjal. I am the founder of a profitable bootstrapped startup -
Collect.chat. We are in conversational UI space for quite a long time and saw
it as an efficient way to replace traditional web forms. 6 months ago we
thought of building a new product to create conversational pages with short &
memorable links and thus Reach.at was born.

In simple words, Reach.at([https://reach.at](https://reach.at)) is a no-code
conversational contact page builder. It is easy to build, there is no coding
required, and you have ready-made templates to start from.

Try a demo at [https://reach.at/demo](https://reach.at/demo)

The branded 'reach.at/yourname' link is handy to share in social media bio,
email signatures and inside conversations. Let me share some examples:

"You can reach.at/johndoe to book a sales call"

"For any help, please reach.at/jacksonfirms"

"Just reach.at/ParkGames to share your feedback"

Some of our features include:

\- Realtime email notification and webhook updates

\- Direct integration with MailChimp, Google Sheets or via Zapier

\- Book meetings and sync with Google Calendar

\- Create meeting rooms with Zoom (pending approval)

Happy to answer any questions you might have.

Please try it out and share your conversational contact page link here. We
would love to check them out.

